# Flying Termites?



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Are these flying termites? 

A few days ago, I had a number of these bugs walking across the floor. Some had wings, some didn't. Yesterday I sectioned off the floor with tape sticky side up to see if I could find the source. They aren't active all the time. It took 14 hours for some evidence to show up on the tape. I found just wings on the floor and tape, just bodies walking around and the full bug on the tape.

Thanks!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I couldn't tell from the pics but termites have a 2 part body while ants have 3 segments. Termites will swarm in the spring looking for a new home.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Senior is correct it is a spring swarm, but you need to examine one without wings to see if ants or termites. My guess would be termites and those in the swarm are looking for a mate to establish a new colony, probably some where else in your home. Either one signals time for a pro.

BTW once the need for the swarm is over, only a couple of days usually, they will disappear. But they are not gone. They do their damage totally out of sight so you need to take action now vs when the damage is so bad you can see it.

Bud


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Treat them as termites today, not tomorrow.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

The exterminator was here and confirmed they are termite swarmers. He found the mud tunnels where our original foundation meets an addition. The areas have been treated and bait traps installed outside.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Beat me to it.

Keep an eye on the in-ground nest. Subterranean termites can really wreak havoc over time.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

DoomsDave said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> Keep an eye on the in-ground nest. Subterranean termites can really wreak havoc over time.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


I signed up for a contract where they reinspect at certain intervals. They also monitor the bait traps. Hoping it goes well for me and poorly for the termites.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

djlandkpl said:


> I signed up for a contract where they reinspect at certain intervals. They also monitor the bait traps. Hoping it goes well for me and poorly for the termites.


I hope, too.

Keep a close eye, in particular to be sure there's no other colonies nearby. Sometimes the colonies are so large they only kill part of it, leaving the rest. Sometimes, there's one queen, and when she's gone, kerflooey. Other times there's more than one, and if you kill one and not the other(s) you can have trouble.

In particular, look for tell-tale "tubes" of mud along foundations. Sometimes they're outside where you can see them; other times they're in a crawlspace. Make it a point to inspect everything periodically.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------

